# Rigging a Bonito Shark Bait



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

Rigging a Bonita...

One fresh bonita...black panty hose to keep the crabs off, single 16/0 mustad J, Zipties

Deaver


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I've already committed to doing the pantyhose trick this year. Last year, I had a lot of issue with crabs picking away at larger baits. I was always caught between the "checking bait cause of the crabs" vs. "leaving them out." Nothing more frustrating in yakking out a large bait and then figuring out the crabs have feasted on it. It's A LOT of line to reel in, get rebaited and get back out for no reward.

Hopefully, the hose will lessen the problem.


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Now THAT is a rig! My friends and I may do some shark fishing this May (if we can't get the Reds to bite) and that is a very useful thread you've posted. Thanks!!
What size hook is that? I thought my 16/0 hooks were gonna be big enough since they're rated for tuna, but obviously, you're after more weight than that! Plus, what size reel do you use with that? It has to be at least a 9/0 or bigger!
That's a great idea for rowing out and dropping in a deep hole!
Would a Blue work if rigged like that?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

what's the purpose of the heat shrink over the hook?...


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Hook is 16/0 mustad J. This is probably a 12/0 bait although I would run it on a 9/0 as well. The heatshrink on the hook is to reduce the chances of a shark detecting the metal. This is a disputed topic, but it can't hurt to use it. A lot of sharkers swear by this method. Unless it is a BIG blue, I would use a 20/0 circle. They work well in smaller baits. Not trying to butt in on the post Deaver, just thought I would see if I could get the answers right .


----------

